
Show HN: A geeky way to surf news - Mehuleo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mehuleo.newsbrewer&referrer%3Dutm_source%3Dhn%0A%26utm_medium%3Dsocial%0A%26utm_term%3Dshow
======
struct
You've got a bit of a typo on one of your screenshots ("latter" -> "later").
Otherwise: looks very nice :D

